# Helmet Cam!



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Really neat! Where do you get a helmet cam from? I need to put this on my nudge list.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I got mine from bestbuy, its the GoPro, about 200$ though, worth it if you ask me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great video and HUGE indoor! What brand is this? I've looked at the GoPro and am comparing prices.

ETA: Posted at same time


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

The quality is 100000% better than youtube shows it, the camera records in mp4, which wmm doesn't support and I can't afford vegas, so I had to convert it to mp3 and bye-bye HD :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What kind of package did you get to mount it?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I just bought the camera and it comes with stuff to mount it to a vented/non-vented helmet and a ton of other extras 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! Is it removable from the helmet once it's on? I don't think I could ride into the ring with it for a hunter class ;-)


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, it has a strap that goes around, and one that goes over the helmet with rubber-y stuff on the inside to make it stick. I take it off after every ride to bring it home and watch. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks pretty neat!! Gotta say, half way through the video I was getting a bit dizzy, funny how different it looks on video than in person :lol:


----------



## HunterJumper3D (May 31, 2012)

so so so so cool!!!!!!!! by the way, can i have that indoor?


----------

